# Stubborn Screw Link Pins



## Clum

My lovely Omega f300 cone arrived today, but I may have just spent most of this evening trying to adjust the bracelet and I'm stuck...

One pin simply keeps turning around but won't come out. Another screw head is in a sorry state, has spent time soaking in boiling water, acetone, and an US cleaner but just won't budge 

Does anyone have some pointers for my next move?

Cheers,

Callum.


----------



## Guest

Clum said:


> One pin simply keeps turning around but won't come out. Another screw head is in a sorry state
> 
> Does anyone have some pointers for my next move?


Is it definitely the original bracelet Callum [Could we have some pictures,And of the specific problem areas on it ?].

If it's the genuine,integrated bracelet type which needs to be saved,as far as the first pin is concerned,if not a stripped thread then my guess is that the screw itself has snapped [i think these are more likely to seize though,and then for the head to become mangled when someone tries to remove them].

I'd say that in both cases,the thing to do would be to drill the bracelet from the opposite edge and then punch/press the old screws out.Of course,you will then need to drill oversize and tap for new screws,Or perhaps [Depending on your scope for adjustment,and material available on the links]]drill,ream and press in pins which rely on an interference fit.

:smoke:


----------



## PaulBoy

Sorry if this is stupid but is it definately a screw link? - I have had a few bracelets recently where the pin looks like it is a screw with what looks like a flat head screw groove at one end but it turned out the link was just the type you push out with a pin pusher or bracelet pliers - The giveaway is usually a direction arrow on the inside of the bracelet which indicates the pins are the push type - I know a few others have made this mistake but sorry to waste your time if this isnt your scenario ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Don't try this with good screwdivers (Bergeon for eg), but if you've got a set of cheapies (Draper)put a tiny drop of superglue on the tip of the appropriately sized one and literally glue it into the slot of the spinning screw. Gently twist anticlockwise and pull at the same time, and the screw may come out..when you can see if it's snapped, or the threads have stripped. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clum

littlealex said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One pin simply keeps turning around but won't come out. Another screw head is in a sorry state
> 
> Does anyone have some pointers for my next move?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it definitely the original bracelet Callum [Could we have some pictures,And of the specific problem areas on it ?].
> 
> If it's the genuine,integrated bracelet type which needs to be saved,as far as the first pin is concerned,if not a stripped thread then my guess is that the screw itself has snapped [i think these are more likely to seize though,and then for the head to become mangled when someone tries to remove them].
> 
> I'd say that in both cases,the thing to do would be to drill the bracelet from the opposite edge and then punch/press the old screws out.Of course,you will then need to drill oversize and tap for new screws,Or perhaps [Depending on your scope for adjustment,and material available on the links]]drill,ream and press in pins which rely on an interference fit.
> 
> :smoke:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the detailed advice Alex, I thought it might come to that but sadly don't have any of the tools needed to go down this route. Might have to let this one go to someone that doesn't have ridiculously thin wrists! The head of this one is a mess:










As for the bracelet being genuine I'm not sure, was the original a cheap, flimsy, lightweight folded-link affair masquerading as solid? :lookaround:



PaulBoy said:


> Sorry if this is stupid but is it definately a screw link? - I have had a few bracelets recently where the pin looks like it is a screw with what looks like a flat head screw groove at one end but it turned out the link was just the type you push out with a pin pusher or bracelet pliers - The giveaway is usually a direction arrow on the inside of the bracelet which indicates the pins are the push type - I know a few others have made this mistake but sorry to waste your time if this isnt your scenario ... Paul :thumbsup:


Hi Paul, yes it's definitely a screw link but thanks for the info  I was able to take one link out:












Roger the Dodger said:


> Don't try this with good screwdivers (Bergeon for eg), but if you've got a set of cheapies (Draper)put a tiny drop of superglue on the tip of the appropriately sized one and literally glue it into the slot of the spinning screw. Gently twist anticlockwise and pull at the same time, and the screw may come out..when you can see if it's snapped, or the threads have stripped. :thumbsup:


I think I might give this a try Roger, I noticed that it must've given a previous owner bother as there's evidence of a link being plied apart and re-bent again lol


----------



## tixntox

Ouch! Those links look a bit mangled indeed. I think I would go for an aftermarket bracelet if an OEM is out of the price range. :hi:

Mike


----------



## Clum

tixntox said:


> Ouch! Those links look a bit mangled indeed. I think I would go for an aftermarket bracelet if an OEM is out of the price range. :hi:
> 
> Mike


nah thankfully there's only one mangled link and it gets hidden under the clasp


----------



## tixntox

My 300 cone is on a Cousins chunky and it suits very well! Regards

Mike


----------



## Clum

tixntox said:


> My 300 cone is on a Cousins chunky and it suits very well! Regards
> 
> Mike


Is yours the integrated type? I might check it out if mine goes belly up, shame not to use the original bracelet though.


----------



## Clum

Woo, finally managed to get it resized after about 5 hours! My tools have taken a lot of abuse for Â£8, but they've now finally met their death after 2 years of faithful service.


----------

